# Cryptelytrops venustus mother and babies



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

Last week my c. venustus gave birth to 7 young and they are now all sloughing


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

stunning dude but dam how tiny are the lil 1s lol congrats:2thumb:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Congrats! :2thumb: They're stunning! :no1:


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Congratulations mate: victory:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awww wow congrats, the babies are so tiny


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

The smallest weighed just 2 grams and has just taken its first meal, the hind leg of a new born pinky


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

greenvenom said:


> The smallest weighed just 2 grams and has just taken its first meal, the hind leg of a new born pinky
> 
> image


 stunning: victory:


----------



## RachieValo (Mar 24, 2010)

awwww congrats, they are very cute, and soo tiny haha, love the pic, the wee leg looks huge in comparison to him/her lol


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

oh my goodness!! those are soooooooooooooooooo cute!!


absolutely stunning, well done!! their just too tiny, i think my heads gonna explode


----------



## snakeman26 (Jun 28, 2009)

wow that is just incredible nice one mate


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Fantastic snakes.


----------

